# Honeycomb



## rdabpenman (Jul 14, 2013)

Pen blank made by healeydays (Mike) that I received from Bean_Counter (Michael) in the last pen swap.
I don't know how this blank was made or what material was used, so Mike will have to answer any questions he sees fit on this pen blank.

I cut the blank 1/8" longer than the brass tube to avoid any end chipping on the drill bit exit.

Drilled the blank without exiting the blank and then cut the blank 1/64" longer than the brass tube.

I found the drilled blank to be very light and fragile so I used my sanding jig rather than a pen mill to square the tube perpendicular to the brass tube.

At this point I have not glued in the tube.

After turning between centers with a loose tube and bushings I sanded 400x, to match the pen fittings, buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra gloss. 

With these blanks being translucent and without a tube glued in, I could experiment with different colored tubes and found that a "Polished" brass tube really gave the blank that real "Honeycomb" effect and color. 

At this point I glued in the polished brass tube using Thin CA on the ends only to try and avoid any glue showing through the blank.

If you are going to use different colors I would recommend painting the inside of the blank to avoid seeing the glue through the translucent blank and paint the brass tube as well.

Dressed the blank up with a Gold/Black Sierra.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04838Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04834Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04990Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04997Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04994Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05001Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05004Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05006Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC05010Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 14, 2013)

wow very nice Les. Haha I thought it was gray, but man you did that one real well. Looks like TBC is the way to go on this kind of blank.


----------



## ssgmeader (Jul 14, 2013)

Les phenomenal job, I had a difficult time with these blanks and still have a few to try from Healy, great to see what a master can produce with them, and thanks for all the small tips in the process that you chose to tackle the blanks with.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice work! The "Healeydays Blanks" are real unique and can result in a beautiful pen. I like your choice of a Sierra style pen. I have turned a cream, opaque blank and 2 red translucent blanks with nice results.

Well done!!!


----------



## healeydays (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for posting this Les. You did an outstanding job turning this blank. When you are cutting are you using a carbide tool?


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 14, 2013)

I used a carbide tool on them.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 14, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Thanks for posting this Les. You did an outstanding job turning this blank. When you are cutting are you using a carbide tool?



Mike,
I just use my 1/2" HSS Spindle gouge.

Les


----------



## healeydays (Jul 15, 2013)

Strange thing is I have been using a gouge also until I need to fine tune it and then I will take out the carbide. Maybe that's the trick with this stuff...


----------



## Penl8the (Jul 15, 2013)

Now this pen I like. 

Good job, Les and Mike.


----------

